# Introducing Lyft Destination Filter - Only get rides to where you are heading!



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey there, this email was received about 2 hours ago, thought I'd share it, and get some thoughts about it.

Now, in my opinion, this is AWESOME! Can't wait til it rolls out!

--




























Imagine it's getting late, and you're ready for one more ride to end the night. What if you could tap a button to make sure your last ride took you back to your own neighborhood? Soon, you'll be able to do just that.










*Set Your Destination*

Our new destination filter allows you to set an endpoint and limit ride requests to passengers going the same direction. It's more than a convenient option - for ridesharing drivers, it's kind of a game-changer.










Lyft Line Gets More Upgrades

In addition to destination filtering, we're rolling out more features for Lyft Line to make the experience even better for all parties.


*Get up to 4 matches per ride*. More passengers along the same route means less time between rides.
*Switch to navigation - automatically*. Our new automatic navigation makes it easy to flip between the Lyft app and Waze (or Google Maps). 
*See Prime Time post-ride*. The first pickup now determines the percentage of Prime Time for the entire Lyft Line ride. Find the amount on the post-ride earnings screen. 
But wait! There's more. Check out the 3 Absolute Essentials for Every Lyft Line Ride. Learn the secrets »










Meet the Help Center Q&A

We're moving at the speed of light to continue making Lyft the best platform for drivers, and we're sensitive to questions you might have as things change. Starting today, you can get expert answers from Hadley B. and the rest of the Lyft Support crew in our new Help Center Q&A. Ask us anything »










Introducing One-Click Referral Cards

Drivers who hand out referral cards earn 8x more in bonuses, so we're pretty thrilled to announce a faster way to get them into your hands. You can now order cards with the click of a button, and we'll subtract the cost from your next direct deposit. Place an order »

Here's another bonus: Through Dec. 15, you can still earn $150 by referring a corporate holiday party to use Lyft for Work. Help a company of 100+ give the gift of safe rides! Refer a company »










Local Lounges Coming Soon

As promised, we bid farewell to our regional Facebook community yesterday to make way for a new group just for drivers in Los Angeles. Watch for our email later today with instructions on gaining access!










Increasing Transparency Around Bonuses

Wondering who to thank for that surprise $5 bonus? It's a mystery no more: Starting this week, bonuses are now listed in your summaries next to a clear description. You can also pull up copies in the Driver Portal by heading to the 'History' tab.










Get Free Referral Cards for Lyft Line

To help build Lyft Line in your town, we've got a special supply of referral cards you can order for a short time. The best part? They're free! And they'll still earn you $5 for each passenger who takes their first Line ride using your code (they'll nab $10 in free credit, too). Place your order »
--


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

That would be awesome when we can use it anywhere. I always wanted that option. I don't think Uber will try to have that as an option.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

just drive said:


> That would be awesome when we can use it anywhere. I always wanted that option. I don't think Uber will try to have that as an option.


Uber stated they are working on something similar.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Hey there, this email was received about 2 hours ago, thought I'd share it, and get some thoughts about it.
> 
> Now, in my opinion, this is AWESOME! Can't wait til it rolls out!
> 
> ...


A move towards true Rideshare


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

The line or the destination/direction filter?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Okay, so maybe I'm not getting this completely. Seemed too good to be true, so I re-read what was sent in my e-mail today as well as what was posted by the OP. To me, it only seems to be valid for cities that have Lyft Line...am I wrong here? If it's not Lyft Line only, how would this possibly work? If this is just a regular Lyft ride, Joe Schmuckateli requests his Lyft, which doesn't require him to enter a destination before the ping goes out for one of us to accept. His destination isn't entered until after his request has been accepted, so the system can only guarantee the driver that your ride will originate "along your route"...but the system cannot guarantee that that ride won't take you 30 minutes in the opposite direction to where you're going. I'm obviously missing something here, unless, as I said before, this is ONLY for Lyft Line and will not be an option for those of us not in a Line market.

Here's what I got in e-mail today: "Destination Filter Is the Feature You've Been Waiting For"


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Okay, so maybe I'm not getting this completely. Seemed too good to be true, so I re-read what was sent in my e-mail today as well as what was posted by the OP. To me, it only seems to be valid for cities that have Lyft Line...am I wrong here? If it's not Lyft Line only, how would this possibly work? If this is just a regular Lyft ride, Joe Schmuckateli requests his Lyft, which doesn't require him to enter a destination before the ping goes out for one of us to accept. His destination isn't entered until after his request has been accepted, so the system can only guarantee the driver that your ride will originate "along your route"...but the system cannot guarantee that that ride won't take you 30 minutes in the opposite direction to where you're going. I'm obviously missing something here, unless, as I said before, this is ONLY for Lyft Line and will not be an option for those of us not in a Line market.
> 
> Here's what I got in e-mail today: "Destination Filter Is the Feature You've Been Waiting For"


Like Lyft Line, the destination filter is something we're testing in two of our biggest markets - *San Francisco and Los Angeles* - before expanding to the rest of the nation. If you're in another city, stay tuned and know that we'll get there as soon as we can.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

this will be real nice!!!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice. I just got flagged for cancelling too many rides because they are way out of my destination. Hopefully they get this going before I can get deactivated.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this live in LA? I don't see this functionality on my app yet.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Woody Mornings said:


> Is this live in LA? I don't see this functionality on my app yet.


"Cities with Lyft Line can start enjoying this feature within the next couple weeks. It's really easy to use:."


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

GearJammer said:


> "Cities with Lyft Line can start enjoying this feature within the next couple weeks. It's really easy to use:."


Thank you for clarifying&#8230;&#8230;.Lyft line is available here in LA but I don't see the ability to enter a destination as a driver&#8230;&#8230;.any LA lyfters know if this functionality is available in LA yet?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

An improvement that mainly benefits the driver. Somebody pinch me.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I live about 22 miles East of downtown. If I could assure that the rides were going to originate at a possible surge time and guarantee, or close to anyway, 22 miles I would rather do that than the random ping. But then I might want to deadhead back the 22 and do it again. Rather than get some ping with 6-8 mile trip. How many times in a night can a Driver "go home"?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sidecar has this already in their app, and it would be nice to see Lyft implement this as well.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

It is live and it works very well for a late ride home. Riders just have to learn to use Lyft Line even if a block away on multiple trips.


----------



## bobat (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone have any luck with this yet? I've turned it on a few times yesterday and once today and nothing. Then again I was going from suburb to suburb


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

This sounds like a dream, but I would think this is only as good if the rider inputs their destination. All too often with Lyft, I don't have a destination entered by the riders.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Tried it last night. Both pings I got were short rides having nothing to do my my long destination home. Called both pax and told them to cancel rides.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber doesn't even pretend to care about things that drivers would like. Lyft is the better company.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Lyft pretends that have riders using their app. To many cancellations, not enough pings, ETA's on pings to far & acceptance rate on their app is just to stupid. I requested to deactivate my account last week.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Has anyone used this successfully yet? 

I don't like that it's only for Lyft line rides though. 

But it's still pretty awesome.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

ftrBmore said:


> This sounds like a dream, but I would think this is only as good if the rider inputs their destination. All too often with Lyft, I don't have a destination entered by the riders.


It only works with lyft line. Which requires destination when ride is ordered.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

May 2, 2016

Lyft has changed the Destination Filter's behavior. It now logs you out of Driver Mode after 20 minutes..or so. You then receive a text message saying, "Sorry...we couldn't find any rides heading in your direction. You have been logged out."

I guess Lyft doesn't like having Drivers restrict their availability like this. Too bad. I've only received/given 2 rides while is Destination Filter mode, but they were made-to-order... which prevented me from "dead-heading" the 35 miles from Chicago to home.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

You can put it right back on. I'm not certain it is time based, I think it might be if you deviate too far from the course they thought you were going to take.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> You can put it right back on. I'm not certain it is time based, I think it might be if you deviate too far from the course they thought you were going to take.


Nope... happened to me twice, while I was following the prescribed route. About 20 minutes into the drive, the app exited driver-mode and I got the text saying "Sorry, we couldn't find a passenger for you." Yes.. you can re-engage the Destination Filter, but only 3 times a day, according to the Lyft driver help webpage.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I dunno, mine disengaged the other day but I don't think it was close to 20 minutes. The 3 times a day seems wrong, too. I've used it several times in a day to show mentees how to use it, then drove and used it. Maybe it will only match you 3 times a day?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I dunno, mine disengaged the other day but I don't think it was close to 20 minutes. The 3 times a day seems wrong, too. I've used it several times in a day to show mentees how to use it, then drove and used it. Maybe it will only match you 3 times a day?


You're right Boston Barry. I stand corrected.. Just went to the Lyft Driver Help Website and see that: "*You can complete three destination sessions per day* - a session representing at least one completed ride on the way to a set destination. Whenever you remove, change, or reach your destination, we will check to see if you've completed any rides. If you've dropped off any passenger(s), that counts as one."

*Source: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213586028-How-to-Use-the-Destination-Filter
*
When your Destination Filter disengaged, did you also receive that text message from Lyft saying that they tried, but couldn't get you a ride?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah. And I've seen drivers on facebook saying they started getting it last week, so it appears to be everyone.


----------



## Zdshooter (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope they would upgrade this feature to match up with regular Lyft request like Uber does. I've been having almost no pings the last few weeks.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Regular requests don't have fixed dropoff points, you could arrive only to discover they are going to make 5 stops or going the opposite direction


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

I've been using this feature since last December. You do not have to follow the recommended route. That said, I have yet to pick up a fare with the destination filter on.

Last week, I received a message that no fares could be located on my route and the app turned off. This was the first time I took this route so no big deal.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

driveLA said:


> Has anyone used this successfully yet?
> 
> I don't like that it's only for Lyft line rides though.
> 
> But it's still pretty awesome.


I have... It's been available in Miami since they rolled out Lyft line... It's not so bad (even if you only get Line requests) because you still have a chance to get paid for driving someone in the direction you're going.
Normally I set it when I'm done driving for the day, I set the destination to my home address, if I don't get a request, I still get to go home and chill anyway. The one thing I don't like it's what they did on the last update, after 10min of driving if no Pax enters a request going your way the app will log you off automatically & you'll get a text message saying No rider was found for your destination


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Can someone explain how i can use this feature?


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

philboston said:


> Can someone explain how i can use this feature?


open Lyft driver app
go live
click icon on upper right that looks like a trash can
select destination filter
click on destination bar at bottom of screen
enter destination (I use the mic to state the name and state of the town I am going to)


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Manotas said:


> I have... It's been available in Miami since they rolled out Lyft line... It's not so bad (even if you only get Line requests) because you still have a chance to get paid for driving someone in the direction you're going.
> Normally I set it when I'm done driving for the day, I set the destination to my home address, if I don't get a request, I still get to go home and chill anyway. The one thing I don't like it's what they did on the last update, after 10min of driving if no Pax enters a request going your way the app will log you off automatically & you'll get a text message saying No rider was found for your destination


I drive in the Boston area.

Boston has Lyft line but I've never seen any connection to the destination filter


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Road Pilot said:


> I drive in the Boston area.
> 
> Boston has Lyft line but I've never seen any connection to the destination filter


I've only received 1 ping since I started using the filter a few weeks ago.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Manotas said:


> I've only received 1 ping since I started using the filter a few weeks ago.


I've been using it since December 2015 and have yet to receive a ping


----------



## philboston (Apr 8, 2016)

Road Pilot said:


> open Lyft driver app
> go live
> click icon on upper right that looks like a trash can
> select destination filter
> ...


You the man thank you


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm curious how close they consider 'going your way' is. It's rare any ride comes within even three miles from home as a destination, but even even just getting to the west side of town is better than nothing if I'm going home. I've heard they keep the radius near the destination pretty small (unlike Uber which uses a much more vague directional check).
Also, if what I'm reading is true, you can only get one ride per time you use the filter (so up to three total rides with filter on)?

I'll grant none of this matters for me since we don't have Line here but in case they do add it...


----------

